# Need help deciphering line item on Cell phone bill



## dtparamour (May 7, 2011)

Does anyone use At&T and understand what this line item means:

_date time phone internet/media sent_

This is in the Data Usage page, looks different than text, phone calls or pictures (multimedia messaging).

This is the one thing that has me stumped in my new career as CIA operative.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dtparamour (May 7, 2011)

More info:
I understand that AT&T updates your App's around midnite, I see those, but wondering about the ones that have several right in a row, like you would see a text conversation. 
Wondering specifically, if this could be facebook messaging, yahoo im'ing, alternate emails etc...


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

You mean like this?










Yes, it could mean something as simple as a weather app accessing the internet to IM'ing, chatting, etc. There's really no way to know unless you have cell phone monitoring software installed like mobilestealth or mobispy or MobiStealth | Spy Mobile Phone Software, Cell Phone Spy Monitoring, GPS Location Tracking App For $39.99 | iPhone, Blackberry, Android, Symbian/Nokia Spyware.

When my fWW had a blackberry, there would be a separate blackberry.net traffic. I called AT&T and they said that was normal and it was daily updates.

Edit: Forgot to add if they have an iPhone you can check the backup logs


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Is there a mini sd card in the phone? You can pop it out and look at everything.... Pics, deleted texts, things of that sort.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that actually drove me crazy for a bit, I saw semi-large data transmissions at 2am when I knew my wife was asleep and wondering wtf it was. Turned out the iphone was just doing nightly updates.


----------



## dtparamour (May 7, 2011)

Lord, that is exactly what I'm talking about. And Almost, yes, I understand the 11 pm updates, as I have compared to my phone usage, BUT, it's the other ones, at all times and several in a row.

Other problem, as some of suggested is looking at backup on his computer, problem is I am MAC STUPID, totally would know what to do on a pc. I had copied the information from another post on here on which files to search, but honestly cannot figure out how to do this on a Mac.

And yes, have all the other bells & whistles in place, but have not pulled the trigger on the _mobilestealth_ .

Guess I will go that route next.

Thanks All, for your advice & input.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

if you know where to find the back up files on the mac then the one thing you need to do to read them is download wordpad for the mac to read them


----------



## dtparamour (May 7, 2011)

Almost, 
I do not know how to access the "search" capability on a mac. Maybe it's called "finder", but still unsure how to search. 
Anyone Mac friendly, want to give me the steps to doing the search, and then how to install the word pad?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

for starters I'm assuming you're talking about an iphone and she syncs the phone to the computer

if you have a mac-

go to this directory
Macintosh HD/Users/_[insert user name]_/Library/Application Support/MobileSync. 

In there is a folder called Backup

then find the following files

Here are the files to look for on your WW's cpu:

1) These are all text messages synced to cpu (deleted or not): 3d0d7e5fb2ce288813306e4d4636395e047a3d28

2) These are all her contacts stored on phone: 31bb7ba8914766d4ba40d6dfb6113c8b614be442

then do this:

Copy to your desktop. Download TextPad, install, and then open the backup files in TextPad. Hard to read, but keep scrolling and it's all there.


----------



## dtparamour (May 7, 2011)

Thanks so much Almost, 
and to clarify, I am wife, my D-Day was April 5, working on R, 90% good, just niggling thoughts keep me on my toes and wary, thus the phone bill stuff. He is transparent with everything that I KNOW about, I'm just not stupid enough to think he hasn't or wouldn't find another way if he so chose.


----------



## Hijo (Sep 1, 2011)

There are programs that allow you to extract media/texts/phone logs/etc etc from those backups under mobisync.

Well worth the 30 or so bucks for iPhone Backup Extractor (Reincubate software).


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

One of the reasons iPhone data plans are capped is because they're very very chatty. Eventually you wind up paying for all that housekeeping.


----------



## dtparamour (May 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> for starters I'm assuming you're talking about an iphone and she syncs the phone to the computer
> 
> if you have a mac-
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dtparamour (May 7, 2011)

That was bizarre, sorry for the last post ;(
But anyway, thanks almost, gotter done!
Now, do you know how long it takes to download mobile spy on their phone?
Need to be prepared, I don't get many chances to swipe his phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

